# Treated for bloating no go, what now?



## Daddyo (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi there, I have a 4 inch Discus that has signs of bloating. There are lumps in her abdomen as though she swallowed marbles. I have treated with Epsom salts for the past two weeks in QT and I have been feeding frozen brine shrimp ( defrosted) . She is a bit nervous being in the QT and hides in a cave most of he time. I am currently doing daily 50% water changes and all water parameters seem fine. 
Has anyone tried baking soda for this? Could this be bacterial? If so, what meds would be recommended?
Please let me know if you have had experience with this.. Thanks


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

Frozen peas thaw and take shell off, then mash up and feed. If u can't feed this is wat I did to my wide bar silver dollar, caught him in net and squeeze frozen peas liquid from a ph test dropper


----------



## Rondelet (May 16, 2010)

Can you post a picture? Also, what are your water parameters? How sure are you the fish is constipated, which is why I presume you’re trying Epson salts. Even so, if the fish was constipated I would expect to a swollen, possibly red vent rather than a lumpy appearance. It could be a bacterial infection, always hard to tell without more information. If so, the best course would be to try a medicated feed. This assumes the fish is eating. I’ve have good luck with the “Gel Tek” products, but they can be hard to source. Otherwise, you could try something like Maracyn II (minocycline) which is more readily available at most LFSs.


----------



## Daddyo (Apr 18, 2013)

Got him on maracyn two at he moment. Day 5 will be Friday. See how it goes. More details on the weekend. Thanks
Tom


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

bring temp up to 90 and give him metro 90% w/c daily


----------



## Daddyo (Apr 18, 2013)

Where can I get metro? Do I need to go through a vet for it?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Daddyo said:


> Where can I get metro? Do I need to go through a vet for it?


Some LFS will carry the Seachem Metro brand.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

King eds cheap behind glass near front of store!


----------



## Daddyo (Apr 18, 2013)

Day 6 on the Maracyn 2 with no real results. Still eating very little if at all and still bloated. Will check out Metro.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

My experience with bloat has resulted in a much quicker demise of the fish. Is it possible this isn't bloat?


----------



## Daddyo (Apr 18, 2013)

Trying to figure it out . 
She is bloated and doesn't eat very much if at all. I have treated with Epsom salts for a two week period with no results. 
I have just gone through two weeks of Maracyn two treatment for bacterial infection with no results.
I am now escalating to Metro which I will try over the next week.
She is swimming around no problem but is hiding most of the time as she is alone in a hospital tank.
Bloating is the only visible symptom. (other than hiding)


----------



## Rondelet (May 16, 2010)

Just because Maracyn II didn't work, unfortunately, doesn't tell you a lot. Where bloat is caused by a bacterial infection, it's usually the result of an internal (i.e. systemic) infection. In these situations topical treatments (those added to the water) are very hit or miss (usually miss). This is why I suggested trying to medicate orally, but appreciate this presents many problems. It could also mean that the bug (assuming it's a bacterial infection) is resistant to minocycline. Lots of possibilities. You could try metro, but I would be surprised if it would help. Here's are a couple of links to articles that go into little more detail on bacterial infections and antibacterials.

Mycobactera

Choose Your Weapon: Freshwater Fish Disease Treatment Options

It's hard to really say what's going on without seeing the fish, and in particular if they are other signs other than bloating that would suggest a bacterial infection. The fish might even be egg bound. What dose of Epsom salts did you try?


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

And is the bloating symmetrical?


----------

